# In Ear steckt im Ohr



## _Verru_ (15. August 2010)

Hi. hab grad ein ziemliches Problem und dachte villeicht weiß hier jemand Rat.... Ich hab grad musik gehört (mit in-ear-Kopfhörern) und irgendwie hab ich den rechten Kopfhörer rausgezogen während der Gummiaufsatz noch drin blieb und das Teil jetzt noch drinsteck.. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## mmeCeliné (15. August 2010)

Und ihr fragt mich warum ich die dinger fail nenne?...aber vermute mal eh offensichtlicher troll?


Naja aber nun zu deiner Frage, ich vermute du wirst ihn da nie wieder rausbekommen irgendwann verwächst er dann in das fleischund wird eins mit dir


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Ich mußte lachen.


----------



## _Verru_ (15. August 2010)

Das ist ne ernste Frage.... Ich mach mir echt langsam sorgen... Ihr beiden seid wohl keine wahre hilfe ,warum direkt so gemein? Das ist kein troll post sondern ehr eine Reaktion der Verzweiflung ich bitte euch....


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Geh zum Arzt... xD Oh man ist das göttlich.


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2010)

Dann solltest du evtl. zu einem Arzt gehen und nicht in einem Forum für Onlinespiele fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mein Auto kaputt ist geh ich doch auch nicht zum Bäcker.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

_Verru_ schrieb:


> Das ist ne ernste Frage.... Ich mach mir echt langsam sorgen



wenn du dir echt Sorgen machst dann schreib nciht hier rein sondern ruf im Krankenhaus an und lass dich beraten!!


----------



## mmeCeliné (15. August 2010)

_Verru_ schrieb:


> Das ist ne ernste Frage



Es war eine ernste Antwort.

Du wirst mit dem ding ihm ohr sterben, seriously


Edit: Ich bleib dabei, Troll
Nimm halt ne Pinzette


----------



## _Verru_ (15. August 2010)

Kein Troll ...-.- ich dachte das passt hier rein das Forum heißt ja Gott und die Welt und ich dachte mir , komm kannste hier ja mal fragen vllt hat ja wer Erfahrung oder da nötige wissen . BTW wenn ich trollen will, lass ich mir was besseres einfallen


----------



## Ol@f (15. August 2010)

Kriegste das nicht mit ner Pinzette raus?


----------



## _Verru_ (15. August 2010)

Ahhh endlich draußen... War so tief drinne ^^ danke celine und ol@f das mit der Pinzette hat wirklich geholfen dachte er's ich schiebs damit nur mehr rein weil die zu groß wäre für mein Ohr . Aber hat ganz gut geklappt . * freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja gute Nacht euch!


----------



## Belomil (15. August 2010)

lol
erst der typ mit Schokolade in der Nase, jetz einer mit in-ear-teil im Ohr... bald "Banane im Hintern, what to do?"


----------



## TheGui (15. August 2010)

Belomil schrieb:


> lol
> erst der typ mit Schokolade in der Nase, jetz einer mit in-ear-teil im Ohr... bald "Banane im Hintern, what to do?"



Glas Ass *hust*


----------



## mmeCeliné (15. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Glas Ass *hust*



Fang bloss nicht damit an, es sind Ferien und Kinder könnten auf ideen kommen!


----------



## _Verru_ (15. August 2010)

Schokolade in der Nase??? : D wie kann man so verfehlen xD ok ich bin auch nich viel besser aber Kopfhörer gehören nunmal in die ohren^^


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2010)

Schön... 

Ich mach den Thread mal zu. Endet eh nur noch in Spam ;P


----------

